# Ravynswood 2014



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's my set-up for 2014. Hope to be bigger and better next year. 

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1671

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1672


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's quite the extensive display, very cool. Love the nursery scene, the dolls (babies) are pretty creepy. And the cauldron's fire and set up looks awesome!
Cheers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I'd hate to babysit at your house 'cause you've got a boatload of evil babies there

The nursery is visually striking.


----------

